# Tension style releases



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Man, where does the time go?!?! I think the road trip sounds perfect, the Wife is on my case lately and I need a breather! I appreciate the input and definitely like the idea of not having a release on my wrist for all those reasons you mentioned.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> I tried a thumb style about 10 years ago. It didn't work out so well for me. I kept triggering the shot before I got to my anchor. Kept hitting my should with the release. It seems I just don't have a neck.


i work with a guy and his nick name is Noneck..lol


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> i work with a guy and his nick name is Noneck..lol


Can you be more specific?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Can you be more specific?


looks like hes got a extra 40 pounds around his neck. no where else


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> looks like hes got a extra 40 pounds around his neck. no where else


----------

